# breeding



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

I just recieved my 1st maltese puppy after Christmas. She was born on 9/25. We want to breed her one time because we heard from other people that will help her settle down and it would be good for her. I am trying to find a person who has a maltese we can breed her with. Does anybody know how to go about finding a breeder? Thanks.


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

Breeding a dog does not settle them down or make them healthy. In reality there are risks you take when a dog is pregnant and gives birth that can actually be life threatening. I solely suggest you do not bread your dog, just to do it or make some money on the side. The Maltese line is one that needs to be protected and should be breed properly. Have your pup spayed and she will be a happy healthy girl!


----------

